# Check your RRP test kit.



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

My remaining kits expired 3/30/2012. So, Until I do a bulk order, I went to my local HD to pick up a few kits of D-lead test kits. Luckily, i checked the expiration dates. They expired 3/18/2012. I had the lady call another HD and they had one current kit. I will have to hunt out more kits, but I can at least test my monday job and be current. Moral (besides not waiting) is check those expiration dates so you do not get an unneeded fine.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Or use LeadCheck which don't expire.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> Or use LeadCheck which don't expire.


Where are the "lead check" kits sold?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

sincere painter said:


> Where are the "lead check" kits sold?


Some Home Depots carrying them, but you also can purchase them online.


----------

